# Making custom boxes from Card Stock



## DirtyTrollSoaps

Hi All!

I've been lurking the forum for some time now, gathering useful information but this is my first post 

I really want to use custom full color soap boxes using card stock as my primary retail packaging - the problem is finding a source that will print small orders affordably.

So my idea is to print my custom templates at Staples (or elsewhere) on card stock, print them out, cut and fold.

I have seen a couple people on the forum doing this and if anyone has experience with this, I have some questions.

1) what thickness card stock to use? is 110lb paper ok ?
2) how easy is it to fold the paper along the template? Does it crease / break?

THANK YOU!!


----------



## lsg

I use sheets of scrapbooking paper.  You can get pads of paper on sale at Michaels.  I find the scrapbooking paper is easier to work with than cardstock.  You can find many free printable templates on the web. 

http://www.paperscrapz.screentastic.ca/templates.html


http://melstampz.blogspot.com/2008/10/box-templates-tutorials-giftcardtreat.html


----------



## DirtyTrollSoaps

awesome, thanks!

I have a great template (http://www.ideogram.nl/boxmaker/) but those are good links. Added to my favorites.

Scrapbooking paper isn't too thin? How's the integrity of the box?


----------



## lsg

It depends on the size of the box.  It isin't too thin for my uses, you might just pick up a couple of sheets at a craft store to see how you like it compared to light weight cardstock.  I like it, because it comes in so many designs.


----------



## theath2010

Depending on where you live and the coupons you have available to you I would purchase paper from michaels. I just recently bought a scrapbooking paper "book" that is 81/2" x 11" for 13 dollars using the 40% off coupon you can get texted to your phone form their website. The book contains 240 sheets, you can also get larger sized paper depending on the style of box you want to create.

I personally use these to make cigar bands, which I stick my own label too for gifts. I can make about 4 bands per page so that is a big savings for me with their coupons.


----------



## MaitriBB

To me, scrapbooking paper and cardstock are synonymous.


----------



## Mark the Box Guy

People routinely send our boxes to the printer for small orders. Most people buy two cartons (40 boxes) and have them done. All you do is call the printer (and we have one that our customers work with) and decide what you want. Some people print logos, other emboss, and still more deboss. 

http://www.foldaboxusa.com

I hope this helps.


----------



## finbarfitz

Yes this is right, you have to finalize the design of your product packaging and then simply choose the cardboard or paper material quality, & you are done. You will get your product at your doorstep.


----------



## dixiedragon

I did this - for about 5 minutes, lol. My boxes weren't good looking enough for it be worth continuing. I found that the books of scrapbooking paper are easier to fold than the card stock I bought - the cardstock was definitely thicker and more rigid. But the cardstock boxes are a bit sturdier.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

finbarfitz said:


> Yes this is right, you have to finalize the design of your product packaging and then simply choose the cardboard or paper material quality, & you are done. You will get your product at your doorstep.




As this post was made in 2013, I would think the information is a little late. 

Please, do not resurrect more threads to make comments such as this, it's terrible form, bordering on spamming.


----------



## Dorymae

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> As this post was made in 2013, I would think the information is a little late.
> 
> Please, do not resurrect more threads to make comments such as this, it's terrible form, bordering on spamming.



Considering it was an ad for his company I agree. However sometimes I actually do get some info from resurrected threads, but in this instance it seems the only "contribution" was self serving.


----------

